# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Posting pictures

## Yoda

Sorry to bother, and I'm sure this question has been asked but I really would like to know how to post pictures on the forum.

----------


## elly

It depends what program you have, but when you type a response does a "quick reply" box come up? If so there should be a number of buttons for Bold, Italics, etc. The little picture of the tree in a box is the one to click. If you have something else, sorry, I don't know what to tell you.

----------


## Yoda

Yes I do have that, but I'm not sure how to use it.

----------

